# Huffman ID?



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 5, 2012)

*Shelby/Huffman ID?*

37 Fleetwood suggested a new thread on this garage queen:




It's been hanging in my garage for more than 15 years, the paint is definitely original, it has the green Gambles Hiawatha" headbadge with the train, and as far as I remember it had a New Departure hub.  I'd be happy to get any information about this bike, but unfortunately I'm not close enough to t now to get any more or better pictures.
Scott mentioned that the chainguard was not Huffman, but it sure looks like the chainguard in this eBay auction:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=251146416533
 I can't see a retailer piecing together parts with matching paint.  Did Huffman stamp these out for Gambles?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 5, 2012)

You've been barking up the wrong tree. The bike (and the green one on eBay) is Shelby built, and not a Huffman product.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't want to be wrong but I thought it was a no nose.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2012)

Woof Woof, here's another Shelby built...come to think of it, this rack was seen on a number of Gamble's badged Hiawathas.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes to Shelby, but I don't call these the "no-nose".  The frame is entirely different from the airflo bikes.  I don't know about anyone else, but I call this one a "long tank".


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information!  Any ideas on when this bike would have been made?  Or what Shelby models it would have been equivalent to?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2012)

I have one of those. Its a cool bike. Def a shelby built bike. Its my project for now.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, I need to get my eyes checked. I knew something didn't look quite right. I need to get one of those close to a Huffman tank to see just how close they are to each other.
funny thing is I just got off another 12 hour day yesterday and flipped through here and saw the tank and automatically thought hmm... Huffman tank, but the frame's funny. looked original paint so I asked Andrew to post more photos so we could figure it out.
glad you guys are on your toes, here's one of mine that I assumed it was going to be similar to:


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> Yes to Shelby, but I don't call these the "no-nose".  The frame is entirely different from the airflo bikes.  I don't know about anyone else, but I call this one a "long tank".




Correct! It's just a long tank Shelby built Haiwatha. Not a No-nose. The No nose has the wishbone style frame where the frame bars split in front of the seatube and the tank is entirely different. 

Andrew, is that bike yours? Very nice! I think it's late 30's in the same time frame as the Airflow and Arrow bikes. The chainring is the same as on my bikes also. The fork appears to be the beefier Shelby fork that they upgraded from the flat top fork which were notorious for bending. 

The red bike is my No nose bike. You can see the frame split right before the seatube. Also the 2 top bars on the frame are exactly parallel to eachother from the fork to the seatube. The green bike is a Hiawatha badged bike just like yours and is Shelby built as well with the same guard and chainring but different frame. I sold this bike awhile back.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2012)

the green one takes a different tank than what we are talking about.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2012)

OK so i was really curious to see if the shelby tank fits my huffman, and the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> the green one takes a different tank than what we are talking about.




I know it does. I was showing it to show the chainguard that it's shelby built. 

The tank may fit the Dayton but they are different. The Dayton tank bulges out on the sides   ( i just sold one) while the Shelby tank is more flat like it got ran over.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Another No-Nose*

I, too, saw the one on Ebay that was described as a No-Nose--Here's mine


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I, too, saw the one on Ebay that was described as a No-Nose--Here's mine




Honestly, your bike is what made me want a No Nose bike. Had that picture saved for eons as my wallpaper. Very nice bike. I modeled mine after yours, parts wise anyways. Impressive. I had an Airflow first but was drawn to a No Nose thanks to you. Thanks buddy!


----------

